# A New Dawn, A New Day



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

That's fantastic! I'm really glad you seem to have found the right situation. Take your time, do what feels comfortable, and don't push yourself too hard too quickly. Your confidence will grow and you'll be so happy you made the decision to ride again


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, tonight was interesting...to say the least. 

I got there super early to make sure I wouldn't stress about being rushed this time. It had been pouring all day so that already made me nervous (lots of horses in the arena? and so on?). Didn't even THINK I would have any problems...

This was the first time I had to go and catch Oliver on my own (fourth level trained paint who I am riding...who is a complete sweetheart under saddle, but a bit of a grumpy old man otherwise!). Didn't think it would be a problem. Wrong. Couldn't catch him. Grain? Still couldn't catch him. I was nervous, simply because I didn't know how the other horses in the paddock were personality wise, so anyways it just got the best of me and I guess you could say I kinda gave up and went for help - practically cried on the way back to the barn because I was so let down that I couldn't even catch him. Anyways, that's where it began. By the time I got back to the barn, my confidence was so shot, that when the girl who helped me catch him offered to help me tack up I said yes. 

Long and the short of it, everything felt like it was a disaster (because I couldn't do it myself due to total loss of confidence) until I walked into the arena. My coach asked me how everything was and I had a little breakdown... *sigh*. She was laughing because of the way I was explaining it...I have a pretty good sense of humor and the ability to poke a bit of fun at myself, and I thought it was cute that she giggled a little bit at how I felt like I had "so drastically let myself down". 

ANYWAYS...by the time I circled the arena at a walk for about 10 minutes, I was just absolutely spent. I spilled all about how my pride was hurt that I couldn't handle it by myself tonight, and that I never thought I would have to reach so far back to the beginning and basically start over with everything from handling to riding. She was *super *great about it, and helped me get it all out and think of ways to move forward. 

And then...

I just rode. And it was fantastic. I was more balanced than the first week, more confident, more everything than before. It was like I was a different rider. Now it took me THE ENTIRE TIME before that, venting and upset about not being able to cut it to kinda "get the nerves outta me", so to speak...but at the end of the day, I had nothing left in me other then to ride. So I did. 

The point of the story for me is that I have to hang onto the positive and go from there. As for catching Oliver, I'm going back this week just to catch him and get that over with. I haven't handled horses for two years, and I didn't realize that I'd have to get used to it again. So to do that, I need to put some extra time into the things that are important other than riding - including some bonding time grooming, catching him in the field, and so on. 

Next ride is Saturday. And although I had some issues tonight, I am actually really looking forward to it.


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

I had quite a bit of trouble catching my horse the other night too. Also, everywhere else I've ridden, they've either haltered the horse for me, or left the halter on during riding. I was struggling to switch the bridle for the halter on Fritz the other night, and my trainer couldn't understand why....until I explained I had never done it before.

She showed how to do it once, but once isn't enough for someone who's only at the barn once or twice a week to be able to just do it immediately. I've also never cross-tied a horse before this barn, so that's new to me as well. We've always just tied the horses to a post and tacked / groomed from there.

Sometimes small issues like not being able to halter rattle my confidence much more than the riding itself.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

RaiRaiNY said:


> Sometimes small issues like not being able to halter rattle my confidence much more than the riding itself.


Yeah, I totally agree with this! Once I got out all the nervousness and drama because I had some confidence issues without being able to catch him, my ride was amazing. So that just goes to show. 

Anyways, just a quick note - went out to the farm yesterday afternoon and caught Oliver without an issue. Going out tonight to do the same, just so tomorrow morning isn't an issue. And on top of that, I'd like to be ready to go 15 minutes before my lesson and warming up when my coach walks into the arena. I'll keep you posted on how that goes. :wink:


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Yesterday's coaching session was the FIRST time that I've actually relaxed and been "trainable/coachable" in a lesson with this new coach. I was relaxed, ahead of schedule, and level-headed when we started our lesson. 

I went out to the bar over an hour ahead of time because it was *POURING* and I wanted to make sure that Oliver was clean and tidy when we walked into the arena. He was no problem to catch, and super sweet in the cross ties. Everything went perfectly I'd say?

As for the ride? Fantastic. It was super rainy so the tin roof was a bit loud. So we used my coaches electronic system - I had a headset and so did she, which if you've never tried one, it's the best thing ever. Felt like she was right next to me the whole time. 

Trot was great, rising and sitting. Leg yields were fantastic. Canter transitions were a bit sketchy. The last time I rode I got into the habit of leaning forward, which we all know is the worst ever for encouraging forward movement. My confidence still isn't where it used to be, neither is my balance, so tilting forward is my vice. I need to work on that in the coming few weeks. 

Overall, great improvements. For the third time with her, I'm really gaining back what I had fairly quickly I'd say. 

On top of that, because it was pouring I felt bad for my coach/barn owner, so I helped her bring in some of the horses and switch some of the others to paddocks with shelter. It was a soaking wet job - the two of us were absolutely drenched when we were done, but I felt good about doing it. 

Tomorrow night I volunteer with the therapeutic riding association, and I ride again on Tuesday night. Should be a good week!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

What an awesome ride last night...it was absolutely fantastic. Canter transitions were great, leg yields were great, sitting trot was great....whole thing was excellent. I finally feel like I'm getting my "sea legs" back. Going to stay at two sessions a week for the next two months, and then we chatted about perhaps starting to look for something for me. She has a couple of leases that may work, but she knows I'm interested in buying so we'll see how that goes! 

Couldn't be happier!  I'm hoping to take my camera out to the farm within the next two weeks, so I'll see if I can get some snaps of Oliver for the time being.


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

*The YAWNING of a New Day!*

Had to take advantage of the thread title! :lol:


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL Rawhide...I love the pics! :wink:

Well, notwithstanding my relationship issues this week (he is just a complete idiot and I don't know if we'll last at this point....but that's a WHOLE other story), I STILL made it out to ride last night (he actually put some effort in and came and watched). 

It was excellent. I am remembering what it feels like to keep constant contact in a frame and ride right into it. Oliver was ridden in the lesson right before me, so luckily when I jumped on I could go right at it as he was warm. It was GREAT! 

I can honestly say that at the end it was me holding everything back and not him. He was taking the contact and working in the frame beautifully, but I had forgotten how much effort it takes to hold him up and not drop him - if that makes sense. So by the time I was into the last part of the lesson working at a sitting trot in the frame, my arms/shoulders felt like they were going to drop off. I told my coach that it's not him who was the problem, but me and my tired body... LOL. 

Anyways, I think this was ride 5 out of my first 8 pack - coach and I are taking it month by month, but I think this will continue for a fairly long time, if not up it to three times a month. I think I will also soon outgrow Oliver, as much as I love him to pieces. It feels really really good to be riding again and I'm super happy with the results even though it's only my 5th time around. My seat is getting more solid every time, and I can really sit like I remember now.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

So it's been a hell of a month, and I can't even list the number of crappy things that have happened at this point. It hasn't really been what I'd call a banner few weeks - that's for sure. 

None the less, focusing on riding in this log - I've had three rides since my last post. Will only quickly touch on the last two due to exhaustion. 

*Thursday, May 20th, 2010 - *Not much to say about this one other then I felt like I had hit a plateau, and it wasn't overall a great ride. I was pretty disappointed and left feeling unfulfilled if that makes sense. Perhaps some feelings of "Why am I doing this again?". Because of the long weekend for us Canadians, I didn't ride again until last night - so I promised myself I'd just focus on some "me" time and go back refreshed for my next ride. 

*Tuesday, May 25th, 2010 - **Unbelievable* difference. I worked on cardio and a lot of physical activity while I was off for those four/five days and it really paid off. My stamina has improved markedly. This was by far the best ride I've had yet. My transitions were great. I was able to pull Oliver into a frame quickly, and because of that he respected me more throughout the lesson. I also find that as my confidence improves, I am able to reprimand correctly and not fear the worst every single time. This seems to also have made him respect my aids a bit more allowing us to work a little bit more cohesively as a team. Anyways, suffice to say there were a lot of imrpovements made last night and I am super happy. 

In other news, my coach laid a new footing in the arena which took a bit of mental getting used to. It's like a cedar wood chip mix - very springy. It's a little different noise wise but other then that it was pretty good. 


Anyways, here's hoping that next month is better then this one. I can't say this was necessarily the summer I had been planning for. :-|


----------

